# Spouted 54 mm portafilter



## Dire Wolf (May 16, 2021)

I have the Bambino Plus, but don't much care for the stock portafilter: I'd rather have a spouted one. I notice that Sage has a spouted 54 mm portafilter for sale on its website, but it doesn't list the Bambino Plus as one of the machines with which it is compatible. Does anybody know if it fits OK? I don't see any reason why it wouldn't, but want to be sure before spending the money!


----------

